# Testimony to the Adaptability of the Pigeon



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


Looking back on the events that led up to my having two adorable baby pigeons in my pigeon room, I see it as a demonstration of the amazing adaptability of the pigeon. A male and a female, taken from a feral flock and introduced to the pigeon room on Christmas Day, mated, built a nest and laid the first egg by New Years Day. A second egg followed 2 days later. Both birds incubated and hatched the two eggs and raised the kids for two weeks. Then , two weeks later, they were released back into their original flock and went right back to eating out of my hand every morning exactly as they had done before being put in the pigeon room. Amazing birds, and I am truely greatful for the gift of two baby pigeons I now tend to. The pigeon....an amazing bird.


Take care, All and happy pigeoning.

Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a happy update, Mike! How are you and the babies doing? I'll bet they have you wrapped around their little wings about now  

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you fallen in-love with them?


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> What a happy update, Mike! How are you and the babies doing? I'll bet they have you wrapped around their little wings about now
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

To tell you the truth, the first time I fed those youngin's, I had doubts as to if I would learn to do it right. There was formula all over the place, especially the babies. It took longer to clean them up than it did to get the food into their crops. However, now I seem to have gotten the idea, and so have they. A few minutes to prepare the formula and about five minutes with each bird, and the job is done. Kinda like filling a sand bag, only smaller. I look forward to the next feeding. 

Take care, Terry.


Mike


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Charis said:


> Have you fallen in-love with them?


Hi, Charis,


Are you kidding? I was in love with them before the struggled out of the egg shell. It is hard to believe how strong a feeling can be enticed by something so small and helpless.


Take care, Charis.



Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

goulian said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> To tell you the truth, the first time I fed those youngin's, I had doubts as to if I would learn to do it right. There was formula all over the place, especially the babies. It took longer to clean them up than it did to get the food into their crops. However, now I seem to have gotten the idea, and so have they. A few minutes to prepare the formula and about five minutes with each bird, and the job is done. Kinda like filling a sand bag, only smaller. I look forward to the next feeding.
> 
> ...


Sounds like all is well! For sure, the clean up is a definite part of the process. The more you feed them, the better you will get and the better they will get. My little hand feeding baby knows to open wide and food goes in .. smart little bird! That saves a whole lot of effort and mess! Truly, they are very smart little ones!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike,

I'm a bit unsettled by the fact that you sent mom and dad back out to the wild when they hadn't finished rearing the kids. That is both stressful to the parents and the kids. I was hoping at least you would have allowed them to complete the parenting before you released them back outside.

I hope you have a backup plan in case you cannot keep them, as they will need to be kept as pets for the rest of their lives. My hand reared babies have no fear of predators, and are inept in parenting, they were hand raised out of necessity.

Thank you for your attention and concerns in this matter.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm a bit unsettled by the fact that you sent mom and dad back out to the wild when they hadn't finished rearing the kids. That is both stressful to the parents and the kids. I was hoping at least you would have allowed them to complete the parenting before you released them back outside.
> 
> ...



Hi Trees Gray,


I am sorry that you are feeling unsettled by my releasing the parents after only two weeks of caring for the young. There is no need to be. That was my plan from the very beginning and I had never stated that I would be letting the parents complete raising the babies prior to being released. I set a goal at two weeks and that is what I did. The babies are doing fine, and will continue to do fine in my care. I realize that they will not be able to fend for themselves if they are ever thoughtlessly released into the wild sometime in the future, and I have every intention of keeping them as pets for as long as I can...ideally for their entire lives. But, if some unforeseen thing goes wrong, I will deal with the birds in their best interest. If they have to be released, I will do that in such a way to insure their survival. Their welfare is my main concern, as well it should be. I have contingency plans for every possible thing that can go wrong. The only thing I am a bit unsure of is what will happen to them if I drop dead some day. Even though I have friends who will deal with the birds if I am unable to, I cannot depend on them being as dedicated to their survival as I am. But I know they will do what they can for them. 

I guess that is all I can say about that. Whether or not that eases your concern I can not say. But I hope it does. I have taken on a great responsibility with these pigeons, and I intend to follow through to the best of my ability. 


Take care, 


Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tressa,
My hand reared ferals have been wonderful parents to their oops babies... thoroughly devoted and apperared to be joyful. [Makes sense after all those months spent on wooden eggs.] 

Mike,
The drop dead possibility is a real concern that we all need to be prepared for. I think you are going to be a wonderful human companion to those babies.


----------

